# Kiser Lake



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

The ice is getting better 3"-4" some places mostly gills. To the young man in the gray car I picked up your auger this morning, I talked to you when you was getting to your car call me when your coming back over and I'll bring it to you. Rusty 937-974-3541


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

great to see your sportsmanship!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Tin Guppy,

I know the guy you are talking about. I will give him your phone number and you can make arrangements. I was fishing with him today and he mentioned that he forgot his auger. I know he will be happy to get it back.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a great post right their..........


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I talked to Mr Alex yesterday and he said he was going back to school and that I could keep the auger as he had a new one. Thank you Mr Alex I will use it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

nice to know there are good people out there

How is the ic elooking up that way? Was thinking of coming up would rather fish it than indian any suggestions on bait/area to fish


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

The ice is about 4" to 6" most people are fishing the east end in 3-6' of water spikes,waxworms and mousies fishing 6" from the bottom. The afternoon bite seems better so far this year, getting gills with a few crappie and perch.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

That is waht i wanted to hear thank you very much where are you parking at if you don't mind sharing? Is anyone planning on going this weekend I'm going to try to get up don't know what it is about that lake but something draws me to it have actually only fished it a couple of times with limited success but for some reason i really like it there


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

If there is no snow guys park in the lot off the big curve, but it can get slick if so you can park by the campgrounds,beach or marina. I may make it out this weekend.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys I forgot to mention that Todds baitshop closed as of 1-1-10 so you need to bring bait with you.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on todds, did the whole thing close or just the bait, what i mean is there still carry out and gas


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

No they closed the doors on everything don't know why as they always seemed busy.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

so where do you get bait at around there than?


----------

